# Two mudding videos!!



## PolarisMuskeg69 (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfixZEeQzkA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wDR-9ia3M8

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

cool videos man!!


----------



## PolarisMuskeg69 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, nothing special but still lots of fun!
Will be adding snorkels once the warranty is up.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

where you from? that looks like sask snow to me


----------



## PolarisMuskeg69 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ontario actually,wish I was in Sask


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

no you dont, haha i still got 2 feet of snow in my yard!!! sucks I WANT MUD


----------



## PolarisMuskeg69 (Apr 18, 2013)

That is brutal! Prime mud season here, it is actually drying up a bit already other then the low spots! I will hope for spring for you ;-)


----------

